# Haswell Mavericks Hackintosh Build



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello guys figured i would share my most recent build (still in progress). Took a while to figure out the Hackintosh stuff (about 3 days of tinkering lol), i got the all major parts of the build working including Audio, Graphics Acceleration, Networking, ETC..

*Here is the specs:
CPU: *i5-4460 (Using Integrated Video)
*Motherboard: *ASUS Z97I-PLUS LGA 1150 Mini ITX
*Memory: *8GB DDR3
*Storage:* 1 X Crucial M4 120GB SSD, 1 X 2TB WD Green SATA (NTFS) , and 1 x Enterprise W.D. 1TB SATA (NTFS)
*Monitors:* Dell Widescreen 19" & Dell 23" IPS
*Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 250D
*PSU: *SILVERSTONE ST50F-ES 500W
*OS: *Windows 8.1 Professional 64 Bit / Hackintosh Mavericks 10.9.4 (Dual Boot)

*Future Upgrades:*
- Nvidia GPU
- New CPU Cooler
- Fan Controller OR BD/DVD/CD Burner
*Side Note: *anyone that knows a thing or two about Hackintosh please let me know if your have any experience with dual screen setups on OSX i cannot seem to get my Intel 4600 to properly work with two screens (HDMI & DVI) Also i have issues when OSX goes to sleep with no audio playing the audio will not properly initialize again when waking back up.

any help would be greatly appreciated!

Let me know your thoughts , ill toss a couple pics in the following album on imgur :












http://imgur.com/a/6TmQS#0


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 13, 2014)

bmup


----------



## Bansaku (Sep 13, 2014)

lucasweir said:


> bmup



Wrong forum! Try here for help as the good folks there are experts at Hackintoshs' (like myself). Personally I would have gone with a Gigabyte main board as they tend to be the most Hackintosh friendly out there (like sleep, speedstep, and audio codec). Asus tend to be a bit of a pain in the ass, which is why I am not offering up any personal advice (other than you should have gone Gigabyte).


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 14, 2014)

for sure thanks i figured i would post the build/progress here but i agree i think the gigabyte is a better option in the long term for sure.


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 17, 2014)

So basically you can use any computer and just install Apple system inside like Snow Leopard as example?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 17, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> So basically you can use any computer and just install Apple system inside like Snow Leopard as example?



Pretty much, but why use snow leopard, grab Yosemite


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello,

At the moment it seems there isn't great compatibility for Mavericks and Maxwell-based NVIDIA GPUs, so you're limited to the GT 740 or GTX 760/GTX 770 (as these are Kepler-based GPUs), or any of the GTX 600 series. I would also consider going for a Z87 board (preferably Gigabyte - ASUS support is still fairly new, and sketchy), as the additional software and fixes required to run a Hackintosh aren't that well supported on the Z97/H97 boards yet.

I would stick with Mavericks until we know the support that Yosemite will have for Hackintoshes - all being well, it should be compatible, and its free to upgrade from Mavericks. But its currently uncertain.

Layton


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> So basically you can use any computer and just install Apple system inside like Snow Leopard as example?


Little more complicated than that haha, but ill post a couple link you can look at to get started!

http://www.tonymacx86.com/374-unibeast-install-os-x-mavericks-any-supported-intel-based-pc.html

Take a look around on that site, its easiest if you have a Mac to get the OS image and make a bootable drive to install off of.

EDIT: Also helps if you have Intel Chipset NO AMD (nightmares)


----------



## Bansaku (Sep 18, 2014)

lucasweir said:


> EDIT: Also helps if you have Intel Chipset NO AMD (nightmares)



Yes, AMD is hit or miss, where as Intel is 99.999% compatible. Just remember, Apple doesn't use AMD based chipsets and CPUs. And just because it is Intel, one might have to wait until say an iMac or Macbook refresh that uses the current chipset to be able to easily (and successfully) run OS X.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm running into the same problem with my Pentium G3258, it no worky.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dionysus said:


> I'm running into the same problem with my Pentium G3258, it no worky.


whats your issue ? not being able to boot or kexts?


----------



## Rannick1982 (Nov 12, 2014)

I can boot to the usb, but then when I go to install, it just hangs, constant spinning wheel.  Oh well, the coworker I am building this for is going to by a 4690K, since those seem to not be an issue.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 13, 2014)

EDIT: Buying a new Intel processor will not fix the issue also, its most likely your chipset on your mobo what type of Mobo do you have?

When you go to the install screen before it gets to the white screen with the spinning wheel trying typing:

-v -f and then hit Enter

This will give you the verbose output for your PC booting into OSX where you can see what it is hanging on and move forward with the troubleshooting from there.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/01/list-of-common-hackintosh-boot-flags_29.html

There is some common flags you can try before startup to enable/disable things on bootup


----------



## Rannick1982 (Nov 13, 2014)

One of the approved gigabyte h97's.  Here's a link to the forum that has my parts list:  http://www.tonymacx86.com/mavericks...80-intel-pentium-g3258-hack-build-issues.html


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ahh i see now well best of luck to you with the new CPU should fix your issues


----------



## Rannick1982 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hopefully I can buy the Pentium off of him though.  I hear tell it's a bit of a mini-beast.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 13, 2014)

Im sure its a nice processor i just made the switch from AMD to Intel and OMG so much better but the prices are steeep


----------



## Rannick1982 (Nov 13, 2014)

I will be making the switch after CES, if I don't like what I hear from AMD.  I still love my 8350, but, it does have ample draw backs now...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 13, 2014)

i highly recommend it! just got a Asus Z97 Mini-itx setup with a i5-4460 and its the fastest PC ive ever had.


----------

